# 1911 .22lr conversion kit GSG



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi
Hey I'm looking at a .22lr conversion kit for the 1911 for $129 free shipping
comes with 2 magazines. It looks like it might have white dot sights but I can't
really tell for sure. Does anyone have one of these kits?
And do they work well? Might be nice to have a "two in one" pistol
Does it have white dot sights?


----------

